# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## nanajuna

hey, ik ben Nadia, mama van een dochter die bijna 4 jaar wordt :-)

Ik woon alleen in een huisje met haar maar heb wel een vriend .

Ik ben thuisverzorgende, zowel in kraamzorg als ouderen verzorging,

ben even nieuwsgierig omdat ik hier al veel op gelezen heb van allerlei zaken die mij wel intereseren :-)

mvg

nanajuna

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Nadia, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Bedankt voor het voorstellen van jezelf. Tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## nanajuna

> Hallo Nadia, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!
> 
> Bedankt voor het voorstellen van jezelf. Tot ziens op het forum.
> 
> Groetjes, Leontien



dank je en tot ziens :-)

nog even uitzoeken hoe het wel allemaal werkt :-p

----------


## Leontien

Als je vragen hebt over hoe iets werkt, kun je dat vragen via de Helpdesk. Dan kan ik antwoorden of iemand anders die het antwoord ook weet.

Groetjes...

----------

